# Judge sentences taxidermist



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Judge sentences taxidermist

DENVER - A Cortez man will spend six months in home detention for doing taxidermy work for a convicted poacher.

Paul Ray Weyand also must pay a $2,000 fine, do 50 hours of community service and spend three years on probation. U.S. District Judge Walker Miller handed down the sentence Tuesday.

http://www.durangoherald.com/sections/News/2008/12/31/Judge_sentences_taxidermist/


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Weyand admitted making a rug out of a black bear that one of Butt's clients illegally shot. He also admitted sending another bear hide to a tannery after putting on an official seal from New Brunswick, Canada, that he took from a different bear. The tannery won't accept hides without a government seal.
[/COLOR] 
Something isn't right here. I have never been asked for or had a bear refused by a tannery because it wasn't sealed. I've dealt with almost all of the big name tanneries as well. 

Not sorry the dude got nailed if in fact he did knowingly take in any specimen that was not legally taken.

Mitch


----------

